# Working with plywood



## falcon1 (May 8, 2014)

Is there something I will need to differently when using plywood instead of solid wood for joinery?

I need to do rabbit joins on plywood plates (3 plates glued together to form 2 inch thick plate). I'm only using hand tools + hand drill and my plan was to drill (Forstner bit?) most of the waste and then finish it off with chisel.

I also need to make mortise, the plan was to use same method. 

Would that work ok?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

falcon1 said:


> Is there something I will need to differently when using plywood instead of solid wood for joinery?
> 
> I need to do rabbit joins on plywood plates (3 plates glued together to form 2 inch thick plate). I'm only using hand tools + hand drill and my plan was to drill (Forstner bit?) most of the waste and then finish it off with chisel.
> 
> ...


What's a plate?


















.


----------



## falcon1 (May 8, 2014)

Panels I mean.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

falcon1 said:


> Is there something I will need to differently when using plywood instead of solid wood for joinery?
> 
> I need to do rabbit joins on plywood plates (3 plates glued together to form 2 inch thick plate). I'm only using hand tools + hand drill and my plan was to drill (Forstner bit?) most of the waste and then finish it off with chisel.
> 
> ...


I've read the above description several times, and have no idea what you are planning to do. What thickness of plywood when using three of would be two inches thick? Could you draw a picture of what you are making?


















.


----------



## falcon1 (May 8, 2014)

This is what I mean. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

falcon1 said:


> This is what I mean. :smile:
> View attachment 94747


Thanks for the sketch, and generally, screws don't do too well into plywood edges. What is the application that you configured that set up?


















.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*making a rabbet in plywood*

You wanted to drill away the waste with a Forstner...right? 
Why not just make the rabbet by using smaller size pieces and offset them to create a rabbet... no drilling required?

How will you cut the pieces, by hand saw?
How will you get them accurate?
Joinery requires accurate mating surfaces for strength and gluing area. ...gaps won't work well.
What are you making that requires a 2" thick piece?

If you want to secure the pieces until the glue sets up, I would use brad nails which will not split out the layers of the plywood, not screws. Clamps would be great, but it doesn't sound like you are equipped for that. Band clamps can be made with ratchet straps, bicycle inner tunes or by wedging against a block on the bench.


----------

